# Mapping Resources > How Do I ??? >  Make a flat map into a globe cut out

## jrjsweeney

Hey everyone!

I'm interested in making a globe of the moon Europa.  I already have a rectangular jpg map, but I am looking for some type of program or photoshop method to make it look like this: http://ukrmap.su/program2010/g6/rozd...s/image075.gif

Any recommendations?

----------


## Hai-Etlik

> Hey everyone!
> 
> I'm interested in making a globe of the moon Europa.  I already have a rectangular jpg map, but I am looking for some type of program or photoshop method to make it look like this: http://ukrmap.su/program2010/g6/rozd...s/image075.gif
> 
> Any recommendations?


If the "Rectangular map" is in an Equidistant Cylindrical/Equirectangular projection, you can use G.Projector.  Pick the "Sinusoidal" projection and select "Interrupted: 30° gores".

It's not identical to the projection you linked to (which appears to use transverse cylindrical gores rather than normal pseudocylindrical ones) but it's pretty close.  If your base map is not in the right projection, or you really need that transverse output, things get complicated and a lot more work.

----------


## amberroberts09

Welcome here I think you should make your map more clear.

----------


## jrjsweeney

Hi! Thank you so much for your help! Unfortunately I am not very familiar with map projections, and so to escape any further ignorance I am including the map that I want to make into a globe.

----------


## Hai-Etlik

Yes, that's the projection you need to use with G.Projector.

----------


## jrjsweeney

Alas, I suppose I was not meant to make this map!  When I try running G.Projector on my computer it keeps popping up with an error message.  I've tried a lot of stuff to fix it, but it just won't work.  Thanks anyways!

----------


## Hai-Etlik

Here

----------


## jrjsweeney

Wow, thank you so so much!!! I really appreciate that, it means a heck of a lot to me!

Definitely one of the best forums I've ever been to!

----------


## jbgibson

Can you show us a photo of the finished globe, please?

----------


## jrjsweeney

I definitely will!  I'm actually going to add the feature names and longitude/latitude to the finished globe and then move on to the other Galilean satellites afterwards, so I will keep everyone posted  :Smile:

----------


## Leurnid

I just came across this:
http://www.johnstonsarchive.net/astro/europatet.jpg

if you track back to the root directory, there are other planetary maps available too.

----------


## Midgardsormr

If G.projector isn't working for you, you could try Flex Projector.

Disclaimer: I have never used it and don't know if it has the features you require, nor do I know whether or not it's easy to use.

----------


## jrjsweeney

Hi guys! So I'm back at it trying to make this map again after focusing on school for a while! Unfortunately, G. Projector has still been malfunctioning for me on my computer and although Flex Projector is a great source, I am too much a novice to really figure it out.  As such, I was wondering if someone could do me a favor who has G. Projector.  I would like this map to go through a Sinusoidal projection, interrupted at 30 degrees.  Please make the weight for both the graticule and border 0 (basically no lines).  Lastly, if you could save the map as a jpeg with maximum quality and a width of 3769 I would really reaaaallly appreciate it! Thanks everyone for all your help, this has been a great community!

Map: http://i860.photobucket.com/albums/a...ps3e83e3d6.jpg

----------


## kestrelgrey

Hey there, just saw your request and went ahead for you:


JPEG, max (10) quality, 3769 width, and 30 degree "gores". Hope that's what you're looking for! Incidentally, I had a problem with G.Projector on my computer as well (I'm running Windows 7 Home Premium on a fairly new desktop computer); I re-downloaded G.projector directly from the NASA website, and now it works for me. I don't even have to run it in compatibility mode or as admin. Hope that helps!

- kes

----------


## vorropohaiah

this is great! we need more people making globes of their worlds! now, if only i can find a reasonably-priced, large blank sphere...

----------


## jrjsweeney

Thank you x 1,000,000 kestrelgrey! That came out perfectly! I'll try to redownload G. Projector as well and see if I can't get it to work for when I do the other Jovian moons. Really, though, thank you!
@vorropohaiah: this is the site I think I will eventually use for the globes I want to make. I haven't ordered from them before, and I don't know if the prices are "reasonable," but they are some of the only people who make large spheres in light weight material! : P

----------


## vorropohaiah

no link  :Frown:

----------


## jrjsweeney

Oops, sorry about that!

Balls or Spheres

----------


## vorropohaiah

i also found this, though im sure the globes arent as precise - 300mm Polystyrene Styrofoam Poly Modelling Balls Spheres Round White Craft Shape | eBay

----------


## kestrelgrey

@ Vorropohaiah - no problem, glad it worked out. It didn't take long at all, so if you need any others done, feel free to ask - I'll be keeping an eye on this thread for updates (really looking forward to how this turns out! Post pictures! ^-^v), and I can render out those sinusoidal projections for you. Hope you do get G.Projector working, though, it is a fantastic program! And good luck.

- kes

----------


## jrjsweeney

@kestrelgrey - Thank you for offering to help! I tried to redownload G. Projector and it still isn't working.  Also, and this was my fault, but the map I gave you was off by about 30 degrees, so I'm adding a link to the image file I would rather use.  Sorry for the inconvenience!  :Razz: 

Also, would you be able to take off the border surrounding the sinusoidal projection? If not it isn't a huge deal!  Thanks again, I will definitely make sure to post pictures with my progress!

http://i860.photobucket.com/albums/a...ps0b635936.jpg

----------


## kestrelgrey

No problem, here are 2 versions both have the gray background removed, but when I removed the black lines around the gores, there was about 2px of empty space between them; so I've uploaded a copy with and a copy without those black outlines. The outlines are generated by G.Projector even when there's no graticule; I'm not sure how to turn it off, sorry!
 

Hope these help!

----------

